# Constant hypos



## DanielleMercer (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi There!  I'm 5 weeks pregnant, with type 1, and so excited.  However I seem to be having constant hypos (5 in the last 24 hrs) in order to keep my levels so low, and I'm exhausted.  Is this normal?  Thanks.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2010)

DanielleMercer said:


> Hi There!  I'm 5 weeks pregnant, with type 1, and so excited.  However I seem to be having constant hypos (5 in the last 24 hrs) in order to keep my levels so low, and I'm exhausted.  Is this normal?  Thanks.



Hi Danielle, welcome to the forum, and congratulations!  I'm no expert, being a 51 y.o bloke, but from reading the posts of the pregnant ladies here this is very common - I'm sure they'll be along soon to give you more information!


----------



## DanielleMercer (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you!  I'm so pleased I've found this site, I've felt very alone until now!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2010)

DanielleMercer said:


> Thank you!  I'm so pleased I've found this site, I've felt very alone until now!



You'll get lots of support here Danielle - lots of lovely friendly people! We've had quite a few members going through their pregnancies here, and all have had beautiful babies!


----------



## rachelha (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi Danielle-congratulations!!!

I am type 1 and currently 33 weeks pregnant.  Have you told your diabetic clinic yet that you are pregnant, as they will want to see you every 2 weeks from now on?  Also are you taking 5mg folic acid - if not I would go and see your GP to get a prescription for this.

Your insulin needs will decrease in the first trimester, so you may have to reduce your ratios to stop quite so many hypos. I had alot in my first 12 weeks and I know a number of the other people on here have had alot too.  

Did you attend a pre-pregnancy clinic at all?

Rachel


----------



## rachelha (Jul 29, 2010)

Danielle 

I meant to say please feel free to ask any questions you want, pm me if there is anything you dont want to post on here

Rachel


----------



## DanielleMercer (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you so much Rachel, and congratulations to you too!  Yep, I've done all the right preperations for this pregnancy, it's very planned.  My first antenatal appointment is August 13th so I will feel happier once I've heard the heart beat.  I'm so excited but already feeling the immense responsibility I'm carrying.  Determined to do anything I can to look after this little peanut!

What does 'pm' mean by the way?!  And how do I do that?

Many thanks and thanks for being there,
Danielle


----------



## DanielleMercer (Jul 29, 2010)

Just seen the 'private message' option!  Thank you.


----------



## Steff (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi Daniella just wanted to welcome you to the forum.


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 29, 2010)

DanielleMercer said:


> Hi There!  I'm 5 weeks pregnant, with type 1, and so excited.  However I seem to be having constant hypos (5 in the last 24 hrs) in order to keep my levels so low, and I'm exhausted.  Is this normal?  Thanks.



Yey for you.

It was for me. I am 11 weeks, I have had to lower by basal from 26 units down to 18, was having hypos 4am everyday and feeling more sick cuase of the low sugars.
Speak to your team so you can lower the right insulin 
xxx


----------



## DanielleMercer (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you everyone, it's great to meet you all!  I will look at readjusting, I'm just so worried about running high.  At least with hypos it's only me it's affecting, not the baby.  It's such a relief to have found this site! x


----------



## Strawberrygirl (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi!  i'm ten weeks now and I too have had loads of hypos, used to have about 4 a day, now I have about 2. My basal rate has dropped to 13 u a day from 19u. It is an inconvinience and makes me feel very tired but I keep telling myself that I would rater my BGs be on the low side than the high. Like Phoebe said maybe your team can give you advice on what insulin you should be giving. Good luck


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 31, 2010)

After my scare witht the amblulance i really dont want a bad hypo again, i can handle highs but the lows where too bad, and they do make morning sickness worse.
If it hasnt hit yet you will know what i mean when it does, you cant eat cause you feel sick and having lows makes you more sick, not nice or fair


----------

